# Lemonade Cleansing for 10 days...



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

Anyone done this?

My friends are doing this. They drink fresh squeezed lemon juice, grade B maple syrup, spring water and cayenne pepper mixture for 10 days.

Apparently it cleans you out and then you gradually go back to eating real food. So ease back into real food by eating vegetable soup etc... 

It might be a good idea if it resets your metabolism, taste buds (so you are not craving sugar), cleans out your intestines, etc..

There is lots of info on the internet about it.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, I don't know if I could live for 10 days on that drink. 
What kind of results are your friends getting? Are they having problems during the 10 days and what happens when they eat again?


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

My friends say that other than the caffeine withdrawal headache that lasted a couple of days that the detox has been fine. 

You lose about a pound a day. When you go back to regular food you start off slowly with broths and work back up to regular food.

Since I've been stuck at the same weight for a LONG time I'm considering doing it to maybe jump start my system and start over again.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

I haven't heard of that one, I did read about one just last week Cranberry Juice, Lemon Juice, and something else...but it's only 1 day on just the drink, then two days with a strick diet - just to jump start your metablism.

At the bottom of the thread with the Ads by Google are: Lemon Cleasing Diet, Organic Lemonade Diet, Maple Syrup Diet, Lemonade Cleansing .... if it's not there where you read this you can google those for more details I'm sure. 

Marlene


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I can't see it being a very healthy way to loose weight and the best way to kick start one's metabolism is to put on a sturdy pair of walking shoes and step on out for a good brisk walk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

It's not something I would recommend, but it probably wouldn't hurt if you are healthy. But if you have any kind of medical condition, especially diabetes, I would definitely recommend against it!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

All it would do for me is give me an unbearable headache and then slow down the metabolism even more as my body thinks I'm starving to death.
PQ


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

wr said:


> I can't see it being a very healthy way to loose weight and the best way to kick start one's metabolism is to put on a sturdy pair of walking shoes and step on out for a good brisk walk.



WOW - why didn't I think of that! 

I went back and checked some of the links that were listed at the bottom of the page, and of course, as we all know and are very much aware (just like we are aware that exercise is important in any weighloss program) is to not do such dieting without the okay from your personal doctor.

None of the links suggest staying on such a resticted diet for more then 2-3 days (the drink only being for the first day), and the drinks are mainly referred to as "detox or liver detoxing" -- which has the approval of some doctors who recommend them.

I checked with my doctor's office yesterday and was told a one day fast will not harm anyone who isn't already on a medical specific diet, such as a diabetic.

And just for the record...telling an over weight person about exercizing is about the same as pointing out that they are fat -- not what I call encouragement which is why this forum has been offered.

Marlene


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

Well I did try the lemonade mixture and it was terrible. Have no idea how anyone could stay on that for 10 days. 

I think I'll stick to Weight Watchers and walking on my new treadmill.

If you can do the detox for 10 days more power to ya. But it isn't for me.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

While it might be a different one, what you're talking about sounds like the Master Cleanse. There is a lot of info online about it. The woman who co-hosted (hosts) Howard Stern's show lost 75 lbs using it. I tried it once, couldn't handle it. I think mamabooh here on HT has done it several times.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Marlene, I appreciate your sense of humour but my point was that there is no magic bullet when it comes to altering metabolism. Being an ex fat person and having lost 100 lbs, I have a very good idea of weight loss works and how many 'magic bullets' that don't. I was truthfully speaking from experience.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

wr -- I understand you mean well...having had the need to loss 100# probably means you can remember the times before the loss and what it felt like to have someone give you dieting advise, or the worst when they would kindly say you were fat, right? Didn't you sometimes just want to swat them? After all not one of us post here are of the intelligent range it would take to NOT know we have/had a weight problem 

By all rights -- you have more then earned your place as expert in weight loss -- all I ask is that you cushion the blows with a little more words of understanding and encouragement 

We all know there is no magic moment, but what works for one person doesn't always work with another person. Sometimes it IS something so simple as a couple days of fasting to jump start the diet. Sometimes it IS using supplements or OTC's like Ali, and sometimes people do it by having surgery.

I'm on the same page as you that if you wish to loose the weight and keep it off it needs to be done sensibly and you need to accept that it will require a lifestyle change for life to keep it off -- it does not end when you reach your goal weight.

Marlene


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Marlene, it's not something one easily forgets. The big problem with fads, crash diets and fasting is that it's very difficult to acheive a maintenance program and to be quite honest, I'd rather eat raw liver than exercise but I do know that if I exercise, I can eat more and still maintain my weight and previously loose weight more quickly, so I've managed to find ways to incorporate extra steps into my life.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

wr said:


> The big problem with fads, crash diets and fasting is that it's very difficult to acheive a maintenance program


 That's true. When I went to a healthy diet, it wasn't even with the intention of losing weight. I was just trying to eat healthy. The weight loss just followed on it's own. I had tried dieting and it never worked (just went up and down in weight). I now eat as much as I want when I want but within healthy guidelines. 

It's when something happens and I start eating what I shouldn't that the weight creeps back up. Like a while back when we had no money to buy healthy food (before we found the buying club and before the local supermarket had organic foods), and I gained quite a bit of weight back. Then we found the buying club and were able to buy affordable healthy food again, and the weight came off again all by itself with no effort.

Dieting either doesn't work at all, or it only works with a tremendous amount of effort and will power. Either way, it just causes a lot of undue stress.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Cat said:


> I think mamabooh here on HT has done it several times.


Yep, I've done it several times. After the first couple of glasses, I actually started craving the stuff. I like spicy food, though. so the cayenne in it made me happy!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I also wanted to add that this is not a lifetime thing...it's just a jumpstart to clean out your system and get rid of those cravings that drive so many of us. I guarantee, if you make it 10 days on the lemonade, a salad is going to taste DIVINE!


----------



## Mariposa (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep, this really cleans you out big time. You will taste and smell everything much more clearly.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I've actually thought about trying this again...but, rather than actually 'drinking' anything, I'm wondering if a person couldn't turkey baster it past the taste buds! LOL I figure, if you're going to have to drink a full, whatever it is, let's just say 12 oz. of sea salt & water, why not mix about a quarter of the water with the salt and take it a la shot, and just drink the remaining water? Same thing with the lemon juice - that stuff gagged me something fierce. ... Okay, okay. I'm a dork - that's nothing new!


----------

